# Lizzie55



## Lizzie 55 (May 15, 2010)

Hi. I am in Sao Martinho do Porto and really need to find a language school/tutor who will give intensive lessons in Portuguese. I think it is the only way to learn! I have a basic knowledge and want to become fluent. My nearest town in Caldas da Rainha or I could travel to Alcobaca if necessary. I want to do a four/six week course, studying for 30 hours a week. Can anyone help with some ideas and contacts?


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Lizzie 55 said:


> Hi. I am in Sao Martinho do Porto and really need to find a language school/tutor who will give intensive lessons in Portuguese. I think it is the only way to learn! I have a basic knowledge and want to become fluent. My nearest town in Caldas da Rainha or I could travel to Alcobaca if necessary. I want to do a four/six week course, studying for 30 hours a week. Can anyone help with some ideas and contacts?


Hi Lizzie, I know a fantastic lady who teaches Portuguese in Sao Martinho, I had some lessons with her last year and thought she was the best teacher I have ever had!

Her name is Luisa and she was doing lessons every Tuesday at the Casa da Cultura - the pink building at the top of the elevator. The lessons were held in library on the first floor at 1.30 and 3pm. I'm sure she would do private lessons if you asked her.

As it is a while since I have been in touch with her you could email her on [email protected] , (she speaks a little English) in case she has changed the times.

Good luck!

Stephanie


----------



## Lizzie 55 (May 15, 2010)

*Portuguese lessons*

Hi Stephanie

Thanks for your reply. If I can find a local teacher, that would be so good. I have emailed Luisa and hope that she is willing to do a fairly intensive course with me! Will let you know how I get on. Thanks again. Liz


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Ooooooo Stephanie as a schoolgirl, that's some image. :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Lizzie 55 said:


> Hi Stephanie
> 
> Thanks for your reply. If I can find a local teacher, that would be so good. I have emailed Luisa and hope that she is willing to do a fairly intensive course with me! Will let you know how I get on. Thanks again. Liz


You are welcome, I hope it goes well. Luisa really is a great teacher.

Good luck!

Stephanie


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

silvers said:


> Ooooooo Stephanie as a schoolgirl, that's some image. :eyebrows::eyebrows:


I bet you were the naughty boy at the back of the class with the ink pellets, weren't you?. . .


----------

